# Let's hear ya!



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey all I'm the new Mod for the Celtics.

I am a Blazer fan I will tell you that righgt up front. I like the celtics but know little about them beyond Pierce and Walker, but am looking forward to learning more.

A few questions so we all know where we are coming from.

1) Who was the first Celtics game you remember going to against?

2) Have you ever dyed your hair green to go to a game?

3) Favorite Celtic, all time, who never started a game for the Celtics.

4) How many times have you seen the movie Celtic Pride?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I'll go first to get the ball rolling.

1) Never been to a celtics game... 

2) Ummm...See #1 :uhoh: 

3) Uhhh....Sorry I'll have to do some research....

4) 1 time (1 time too many)


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam (Feb 26, 2003)

1) Who was the first Celtics game you remember going to against?

It was against the Hawks in the 80's. I remember asking who Spudd Webb was and my mother thought he was a ball boy who was allowed to practice with the team lol

2) Have you ever dyed your hair green to go to a game?
No not yet. I wanted to do it when I went to the playoffs last year but I took my nephew and he is 11 so

3) Favorite Celtic, all time, who never started a game for the Celtics.
I can't even come up with this. Kevin Mchale is my favorite player but he obviously started a game lol.

4) How many times have you seen the movie Celtic Pride? 
Once and this movie never should have been made. BAD, Bad, Bad. It was on the other day 

By the way welcome to the board. Why is a Blazer fan moderating a Celtics board? Oh well


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm a fan of basketball in general. Basically I was starting out with a disclaimer so if I sound like I know nothing about the Celtics you guy's would know why.

It's called spreading the love.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

1. Yes early 90's not sure when

2.Never dyed my hair any color

3.Same as NoIinteam not sure but my favorite ever is Larry Brd followed by Kevin mcHale

4. Yes worst movie


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> I'm a fan of basketball in general. Basically I was starting out with a disclaimer so if I sound like I know nothing about the Celtics you guy's would know why.
> 
> It's called spreading the love.


I understand, glad to have you as a mod.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

3) Chris Herren


----------



## NE sportsfan (Jun 2, 2003)

1. Detroit, this past year, u know...THE WORST LOSS IN TEAM HISTORY:no: 

2. nope, just wore a headband

3. that's a tough question, one which i can't answer

4. nope, and by the sounds of it, i dont want to


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

1--I think the first game I went to was in the Pitino era against the Timberwolves. It was then that I witnessed Pitino signing Dwyane Schintzius post up on Terrell Brandon. Schintzius eventually got the ball and shot a fade-away jumper. That's 7-foot, 280-pound Dwyane Schintzius.

2--I am yet to dye my hair green. I haven't been to a game recently either.

3--Bill Russell is my favorite Celtic ever. Greatest winner of all time in sports. My current favorite is Eric Williams, simply because someone had to like the guy.

4--I'm yet to see Celtic Pride, but I know and have shared the high school stage with a young man who was in that movie.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

1) Who was the first Celtics game you remember going to against? Knicks

2) Have you ever dyed your hair green to go to a game? No 

3) Favorite Celtic, all time, who never started a game for the Celtics? Tyus Edny

4) How many times have you seen the movie Celtic Pride? 4 or 5


----------



## shiggins (Jun 22, 2003)

1. overtime loss to the jordan-less bulls, whos high scorer was Kornell David.

2. no

3. did sherman douglas ever start??

4. twice, i hate it. some of it was filmed near my house though so that was cool


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

1. Game six NBA Finals, Magic sinks the Celts with the Hook -- ouch!!

2. No, but I have donned a leprecon suit on St. Pats day on a few occasions for games in both the Garden and the Fleet.

3. Did Scott Wedman ever start??

4. About ten minutes, then turned it off in embarrasment.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Against the Indiana Pacers in like 1993 or something.

No, wear green to the games I go to but that's it.

Jerry Seisting (I'm pretty positive he never started but I always liked him in the 80's off the bench at the very end of games : ) )
My favorite Celts of all time for the record though are Dennis Johnson, Danny Ainge, and Robert Parish.

Never seen it, don't want to.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Ok folks, I'm new here so I figured this was as good a thread as any for my first post so here it goes!

1) This one is easy. Living in Tennessee I don't get many opportunities to see the Celtics but from the late 1980's until sometime in the mid 1990's I would drive to Atlanta every time the Celtics played the Hawks. For some reason it seemed like we the Celtics could never catch a break and even though they were the better team they lost most of the games I saw. I got to meet several of the players, coaches, ex-players, etc. on those Celtic teams (DJ, Reggie Lewis, Dee Brown, Ed Pinckney, Chris Ford, Bob Cousy, Tommy Heinshon, etc.) so I've got a lot of good memories from those games. 

2) I've worn my celtics shirts in some pretty hostile arenas, but I can't say I've ever dyed my hair green. Gotta draw the line somewhere 

3) Don't know who my favorite non-starter would be, but my all time favorite Celtic player is John Havlicheck followed closely by Larry Bird. Those guys played every game like their life depended on winning and that's the way the game should be played IMHO.

4) I attempted to watch it once but after a few minutes I couldn't force myself to watch anymore.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

bump...

1. I think eight or nine years ago. I think it was against the Charlotte Hornets.

2. Nope. I don't think I'm _that _commited.

3. Has Marcus Banks started, yet? If not, Justin Reed (just for agoo).

4. I haven't and based on what the previous posters said, I probably will not.

Who am I kidding? I'll rent it tonight.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

1-Never been,never will be

2-nope

3-oh gee definitely al jefferson if i'm not mistaken

4-nope...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I been 2 one in 96 against the hawk in 98 against the pistons and I got tickets in december 4 this upcoming season...

Hell yeah I have...Multiple times...

Al J baby...

Multiple times...Not a great movies but enough 2 make me whatch...


----------

